# Radioshack Treks - ICK!



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Hideous.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2009/12/bikes-tech/team-radioshack-treks-revealed_101821


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

That's one of the better looking Treks I have seen. All of the people posting about how nasty the jerseys are or to center the "R" (obviously clueless about Radioshack's logo) must be the same people that prompt Sidi to export mainly black shoes to the US market. No style...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

looks like Rock Racing's former designer got a new gig.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

So what looks good in your book? The bike looks fine to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

It's a bit busy for my taste, but that may just be the wheels.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Photoshop run amok.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Too busy, ugly color scheme.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> looks like Rock Racing's former designer got a new gig.


The Shack should have should have him shot before he can reproduce.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

The best looking team armstrong bike in the 10yrs its been around.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Oy. Here we go with the Lance bashing...

It's a bike. It's ugly no matter WHO rides it.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

Not my style but that is a killer looking bike. It's going to look awesome in the peloton. The understated jerseys and over the top bikes are going to look great. I only hope they show up to win some races when the spring classics come instead of just being a grad tour team.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Pretty...Ugly

What is it with the wheels lately? Rolling billboards, a lot of them. The Shack bikes are right up there with the 'busiest in the business"... 

I've not looked at the Trek frames lately...they all that awkward looking? Just looks sort of ...wrong...somehow...Looks like a hyena , kinda small at the back for the front...somehow.. Hey, are Treks any good now?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't call it ugly, but a bit too gaudy/flaunty.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Too, too, too.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The paint job looks like a game of srcabble on two wheels.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It has a lot of nice design elements, but overall, they're inconsistent with each other. Wheels?....wheels are ugly period.

Still, I wouldn't pass up having the ride if it was handed over to me.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I have to admit it's pretty awful looking. There's a sense of chaos to the scheme. And not in a good way. The jerseys, though, are perfectly okay.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the whole world is laughing, with the exception of a few americans who love black shoes and black socks


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

the jersey actually makes lance look like he's wearing a red tubeless dress.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The wheels are the problem for me, the rest is fine. Too busy- tone the wheels done and it is ok.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Are Trek good..oops, sorry.

I don't mind the look. Kinda looks like the new Rock Racing bikes.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

heck, even i don't like those...and i love stickers and logos all over everything.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Says "Trek" too many times, but I like the colours, and like the scheme in general. The wheels only look "busy" if you spend your time looking at your bike when it's sitting still. Otherwise, the different logos cause a blur of colour while spinning that gives a greater impression of speed.

Debranded wheels are just...boring. Yay. Plain carbon. wow. yippee.


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr. Scary said:


> That's one of the better looking Treks I have seen. All of the people posting about how nasty the jerseys are or to center the "R" (obviously clueless about Radioshack's logo) must be the same people that prompt Sidi to export mainly black shoes to the US market. No style...


:thumbsup: I like the new Shack bikes too and I've loathed all previous Trek bikes and paint jobs. I actually wouldn't mind owning one if I could afford it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Hideous.
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2009/12/bikes-tech/team-radioshack-treks-revealed_101821


looks SWEET

when can i get one?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Part of the problem is the red trek stickers removing those would go a long way. And I am fine with stickers on the wheels, just not those ones.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Between this and the jersey, it's pretty clear that the graphic designer chose to stay at Astana.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I have not cared too much for the Trek squads color schemes for a while but, I'm digging The Shack design. I say nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> looks like Rock Racing's former designer got a new gig.


The Rock Racing De Rosas were actually good-looking and competently designed. The RatShack bike is just an awful mess.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Is the team sponsored by Radio Shack? I couldn't tell by looking at the bike.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

Epic Fail...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

's not bad for a carbon bike. too bad it'll asplode in the sunlight.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

kytyree said:


> It's a bit busy for my taste, but that may just be the wheels.


+1...my first thought, I think every thing else is OK, then the wheels look kind of cheap to me. But, I am betting it stills rides nice.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

It looks like someone bought two dozen cans of alphabet soup, ate only the Rs and then barfed all over a bike.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Uggg so ugly.... I think it looks especially bad because of the other team-ride I saw for the first time this morning.... team Sky's Pinarello Dogma.... the Dogma is beautiful, classy, elegant, stylish..... the Trek is cluttered, gawdy and UGLY!


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*where's the vomitorium?*

It's hideously ugly! :cryin: Whatever happened to hiring a designer?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mr. Scary said:


> That's one of the better looking Treks I have seen. All of the people posting about how nasty the jerseys are or to center the "R" (obviously clueless about Radioshack's logo) must be the same people that prompt Sidi to export mainly black shoes to the US market. No style...


Pro bikes are all about showcasing the sponsor's logos. I really don't think this looks all that bad for a race bike.

<img src=https://velonews.competitor.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/2/files/one-offs/shack_bike1.jpg>


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

wonder if NASCAR or NHRA fans complain about the rides having too many decals and logos...


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Gaudy. But why not? Looks okay to me.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> wonder if NASCAR or NHRA fans complain about the rides having too many decals and logos...


I wouldn't use NASCAR fans as a yardstick for taste...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Pro bikes are all about showcasing the sponsor's logos. I really don't think this looks all that bad for a race bike.


Radio Shack is sponsoring...the only folks who's name I can make out on the frame are Nissan's and Trek's. Showcasing branding, this design does not methinks. Odds are Radio Shack had the same tool design the frame graphics as came up with the new brand "The Shack". Not that many people know that an "R" with a circle around it is the emblem for Radio Shack-forget about anyone outside the US.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Marc said:


> Radio Shack is sponsoring...the only folks who's name I can make out on the frame are Nissan's and Trek's. Showcasing branding, this design does not methinks. Odds are Radio Shack had the same tool design the frame graphics as came up with the new brand "The Shack". Not that many people know that an "R" with a circle around it is the emblem for Radio Shack-forget about anyone outside the US.


Shouldn't they ditch the "R", since they are now "The Shack"; not Radio Shack? The R doesn't make sense any longer.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Shouldn't they ditch the "R", since they are now "The Shack"; not Radio Shack? The R doesn't make sense any longer.



I still giggle when I imagine Lance Armstrong in cycling kit...with "The Shack" emblazoned across the butt-panel of his cycling shorts.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> I wouldn't use NASCAR fans as a yardstick for taste...


...but perhaps for awesomeness.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

In the world of team bikes, it is fine. would i buy it? no. ride it for free? hell = yeah = !

I like the color scheme & two toned/matte wheels. Needs red hudz for the brifters.

Logos, logos, logos...it's a team bike. I _kind of_ enjoy the bubbly effect of the R logo on the wheels and fork. But the running over the R logo with Trek on the top tube sucketh as does running over the trek logo with the Trek logo on the down tube.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Pretty much looks like a "Team Issue" bike to me. Absolutly NO question as to who's funding the team, geeez, there's "R"'s all over the place, even _underneath_ the wishbone by the rear brake mounts. I feel bad for whoever's responsible for painting/decaling the bikes. Wheels are a bit over the top IMO, but the only thing I really don't like is the "XXX" on the stem, could send the wrong message...

p.s. it least it matches. Remember when Barloworld was riding Bianchi :yikes:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I like it. It's the best looking Trek I've seen and I like the color scheme. Of course, I do wear black shoes and socks......and I'm American, so what do I know?  




Now, I really don't want to sound like a douche (and I might get flamed for this, or maybe one of these:  ), but could we avoid using the word "gay" as an insult? I used to use it the same way, but now one of my dearest friends is gay and I know that she finds it a bit offensive, and I can understand this now. So, let's please do this in respect of a person who was responsible for advancing our sport by founding a college cycling program and happens to be the person that I am referring to.


Thanks,

-Chris-


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

Its OK for a team bike... but too busy to be MY bike....
I pulled off all the labeling I could on my 5200, don't care to be a rolling advertising board without getting paid....


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL, i was going to say it looks like a NASCAR bike. I guesss it is not too bad but the wheels are very busy, but we will never notice that in a race.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*considering*

they are hamstringed by their sponsors color (red) into the most overplayed scheme (red, black) to have ever hit the world of cycling it is at least a nice' take'.
it doesn't make my stomach turn like most red/black bikes
nice use of grey and white


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

It looks hideous to me. But it's more about getting the sponsors noticed, so they accomplished that. You can count on its performance, surely.

At least Trek now tones down the decal usage on their stock bikes. My in-law's 5200 left no doubt about what kind of bike he rode...from a quarter mile away on a foggy day!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

reminds me of the bmc bike, but the guy accidentally put decals on three times.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

This wouldn't pass in Graphic Design School. It's not the many logos that's the problem IMO, there are just too many styles at once, different regions of the bike look like they don't belong together. It looks like a first draft that shouldn't have left the design office. I don't think the Barloworld Bianchis were worst, the yellow Livestrong stays don't blend in well, it would have need some yellow touches somewhere else, just tiny touches...

And I agree that it confuses more than anything about the main sponsor. Is it Radio Shack or the Shack? I know they might be in a transition phase but it's not communicating much about the company, we get the Trek though. And Radio Shack, there used to be some here in Canada but I thought they went bankrupt years ago. I think they don't care about the company's perception outside of the US, Lance's team have always had fans almost only in the US anyway.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i love the new trek.


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

Saw this under one of the pictures: "Functionally speaking, the new Radio Shack bikes will be nearly identical to the ones used by Astana with similar frames and componentry." 

So Trek is sponsoring both teams...although AC is riding Specialized when everyone else is riding TREK. Considering there is almost no one else on Astana that is "name worthy" I am surprised Trek stayed with them.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

2007TarmacSL said:


> Saw this under one of the pictures: "Functionally speaking, the new Radio Shack bikes will be nearly identical to the ones used by Astana with similar frames and componentry."
> 
> So Trek is sponsoring both teams...although AC is riding Specialized when everyone else is riding TREK. Considering there is almost no one else on Astana that is "name worthy" I am surprised Trek stayed with them.


No, they mean they are the same as last year's bike. Considering Lance has ownership in Trek do you honestly think he would continue to support the team Contador is on (regardless of Contador's individual deal)?


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmmm....I would think as a businessman who rides your bike and promotes it is WAY more important than worrying that your rival is on a team that rides the same bike. The TDF cameras are going to be centered on Astana/AC 1st and foremost in July and that is the BEST marketing you can hope for. The wise decision if TREK can fund it is to sponsor Astana till AC leaves at the end of the year. I have not heard of any other manufacturer coming forth to sponsor them yet...but who knows....LA is a sneeky guy..


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

2007TarmacSL said:


> Hmmm....I would think as a businessman who rides your bike and promotes it is WAY more important than worrying that your rival is on a team that rides the same bike. The TDF cameras are going to be centered on Astana/AC 1st and foremost in July and that is the BEST marketing you can hope for. The wise decision if TREK can fund it is to sponsor Astana till AC leaves at the end of the year. I have not heard of any other manufacturer coming forth to sponsor them yet...but who knows....LA is a sneeky guy..


How is that a wise decision? So Trek will sponsor Astana DESPITE the fact that their star rider is on a Specialized? Do you understand the cost to sponsor a Pro Tour team? And then have your bikes play second fiddle on the team? It's not good marketing, not good business, and Specialized is linked to Astana already anyways so this argument is moot but I'm guessing you weren't a marketing major.


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sorry...did you not understand when I said...when the TDF cameras point at Astana...the words TREK show up on the TV screen to everyone around the world. Sounds like good marketing to me. ..but you're right...I am not a marketing major...just an idealist. I could very well be way off but again...no one is standing up and saying they are sponsoring Astana yet. I don't think Specialized are because they have 2 teams already, time is running short and have not even heard a rumor about it. Anyone else heard who is providing bikes to Astana?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

2007TarmacSL said:


> I'm sorry...did you not understand when I said...when the TDF cameras point at Astana...the words TREK show up on the TV screen to everyone around the world. Sounds like good marketing to me. ..but you're right...I am not a marketing major...just an idealist. I could very well be way off but again...no one is standing up and saying they are sponsoring Astana yet. I don't think Specialized are because they have 2 teams already, time is running short and have not even heard a rumor about it. Anyone else heard who is providing bikes to Astana?


Obviously news does not travel to your part of the world, Quick Step is no longer using Specialized and will be on Merckx bikes for 2010 (so that leaves only Saxo Bank since ISD, which is a Continental team, is not using Specialized next year either). Specialized has an individual contract with Contador and the assumption is that they will also sponsor Astana.

Now let's return to Trek continuing with Astana, do you realize that Lance/Radio Shack cleaned out their entire team (including riders, management, and staff)? I don't know how many ways I can say this, it is with 100% certainty that Trek will not be affiliated with Astana in 2010.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it looks good. Anyone watching the TdF is going to know exactly what team rides this bike...even if it doesn't spell our "Radio Shack". 

Tobe perfectly honest, I wish I were good enough to ride one.

Ray


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ugly kit = ugly bike!

Well, not exactly. IMHO the kit is dreadful, the bike design only boring.

Hope they go back to the drawing board on both!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

It's... pretty fugly.

What the eff is up with 'red, black and white' color schemes _everywhere_ on bikes now? :shocked:

There are other color combinations, guys.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the paint scheme, but the photos do not do a great job of capturing how the bike looks in person. Seeing the bike here in AZ it looks more subdued and elegant. Its hard to explain but it really does look better in person, and will look good in the peloton. 

I still think our Trek-Livestrong Treks look better though


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see the TT bikes. I'm guessing the rear disc will feature everything that's on sale that week.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

White tape/seat and that would be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> It's... pretty fugly.
> 
> What the eff is up with 'red, black and white' color schemes _everywhere_ on bikes now? :shocked:
> 
> There are other color combinations, guys.


No there aren't. Cervelo only uses Red, Black, and White. Everyone knows that Cervelo sets the standard for everyone else....


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

Mr. Scary said:


> Obviously news does not travel to your part of the world, Quick Step is no longer using Specialized and will be on Merckx bikes for 2010 (so that leaves only Saxo Bank since ISD, which is a Continental team, is not using Specialized next year either). Specialized has an individual contract with Contador and the assumption is that they will also sponsor Astana.
> 
> Now let's return to Trek continuing with Astana, do you realize that Lance/Radio Shack cleaned out their entire team (including riders, management, and staff)? I don't know how many ways I can say this, it is with 100% certainty that Trek will not be affiliated with Astana in 2010.


Looks like you are correct about Specialized...nice big logo on the Astana jerseys.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/contador-and-vinokourov-present-new-astana-kit/98400


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

kytyree said:


> It's a bit busy for my taste, but that may just be the wheels.



I like the color on the bike and the way it;s laid out... I agree with kytyree, I think the wheels are a bit to much. They should be all Red, Black or maybe White.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

These. Bikes. Are. Epic.

Maybe they should get Kreutz down to Austin and take a picture of LA's girlfriend breast feeding Max on them.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*OMG Ugly!*



2007TarmacSL said:


> Looks like you are correct about Specialized...nice big logo on the Astana jerseys.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/contador-and-vinokourov-present-new-astana-kit/98400


OMG I thought the Shack jerseys were the ugliest ever - but Astana is trying hard to compete in that department as well - at least Cervelo _looks_ good.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm always amazed that people actually get paid to sit around and play "designer" and turn out such a pile of C(@%. I'm not much of a trek fan but IMO the new er frames are nice to look at and whoever was in charge of this project found a way to turn them in to fugly. Also has all the traits of "design by committee".


----------

